# Einfach mal...



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (8. März 2010)

...das: http://www.endlessyoutube.com/watch?v=HMnrl0tmd3k und das: http://www.rainymood.com/ zusammen anklicken und enspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (8. März 2010)

Ich werf mal das hier in die Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0gsduLrfSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. März 2010)

Cool, dankeschön.^^
Ich liebe Regen! <3


----------



## DasX2007 (8. März 2010)

Jo, gepaart mit den Gewittersounds echt klasse zum entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt noch mehr davon, einfach mal die YouTube suche anwerfen...


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (9. März 2010)

Was interessiert ist, was diese Musik in euch für Gefühle hervorruft? 
Woran denkt ihr wenn ihr diese Musik vernehmt? 

Mich erinnert es an eine Begebenheit zwischen meinem 8-10 Lebensjahr. Ich sitze in der Stube am großen Terrassenfenster und draußen regnet es sehr heftig. So das es laut gegen die Scheiben klatscht. In der Nähe ist der Hundekorb, sein Geruch ist nicht stark aber doch in einer sanften Note zu vernehmen. Die Heizung ist direkt vor mir, was meinen Körper erwärmt hat, dennoch kann ich die Kälte der Scheibe vernehmen. Der Zeitraum liegt zwischen 7:30 und 8 Uhr, es ist Herbst und die letzte halbe Stunde bevor ich ins Bett muss. Trotzdem tu ich nichts anderes als aus dem Fenster zugucken und zu zusehen wie es langsam dunkler wird. Die Katze kommt vorbei und schmiegt sich an meinen Körper aber schon kurz darauf ist sie wieder verschwunden. Während die Nacht den Baum im Vorgarten verschlingt und das pochen an der Scheibe immer leiser wird rieche ich den Geruch von frisch gebrühten Kaffe, das sichere Zeichen das es 3 vor Acht ist und mein Vater gleich von der Arbeit kommt. Ein Lichtstrahl durchbricht die Finsternis und das Motorengeräusch des Autos das ich unter tausenden wieder erkennen könnte zerbricht diese melancholische Stille. Meine Mutter legt ihre warme Hand auf meine Schulter, ich stehe auf und begebe mich zur Tür. Zur Begrüßung hebt mein Vater mich hoch und gibt mir einen Kuss auf die Wange. Die schwache Geruch von Schweiß verrät mir das er an diesem Tag sehr schwer gearbeitet hat. Ich lasse ihn deswegen in Ruhe. Er begrüßt meine Mutter und meine anderen Geschwister. Nun ist es Acht und auf dem Weg nach oben schaue ich nochmal aus dem Fenster und sehe nun das der Regen versiegt ist. In meinem Zimmer öffne ich das Fenster und nehmen für eine kurzen Augenblick, für mich eine Ewigkeit, den Geruch der erdigen Luft nach dem Regen wahr. Im Bett liegend schlaf ich nun ein, sanft.


 Diese Geschichte hat keinen Höhepunkt, sie ist so wenig und allein bemessen an der Zeit nur ein Krümel in meinem Leben. Man kann dieser Geschichte viele Fragen stellen oder man nimmt sie hin und versteht sie auf ihre eigene Weise. Wenn diese Geschichte mein Leben wiederspiegelt, dann hab ich zwar Angst vor dem Regen, aber ich werde immer den Geruch der Luft danach genießen können.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Das Geräusch des Regens ... ja wie beschreibe ich das ...
Wenn es draußen geregnet hat und ich rausgehe, dann atme ich tief ein, um diesen Geruch wahrzunehmen.
Bei jedem tiefen Einatmen gibt es einen unglaublich kurzen Moment, den ich schwer beschreiben kann.
Freiheit, Frieden ... irgendwas in der Art. Man hat vor nichtsmehr Angst, denkt an nichtsmehr und ist einfach glücklich.
Diesen kurzen Moment fühle ich jedes mal nach einem Regenschauer, bei dem ich danach tief einatme.
Es ist ein wunderbares Gefühl und leider nur von sehr kurzer Dauer.

Wenn ich das Plätschern des Regens höre, dann ist es so, als könnte ich dieses Gefühl spüren ... auch wenn es nicht da ist.
Aber allein der Gedanke daran beruhigt mich.

Ein kurzer Moment, der befreiender ist, als alles, das ich kenne.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Wenn ich rausgehe und es hat richtig doll geregnet ist es die dollste Zeit im Sommer für mich. <3 Bin starker Allergiker gegen alles was irgendwie nur an Gräsern und Pollen fliegen kann, und die sind so schön reduziert in der Luft dann das selbst ich einige Zeit draussen Spaß haben kann :-) 
Quasi freu ich mich bei Regen immer.


----------



## Skyler93 (9. März 2010)

scho heftig dein gedächniss, ich vergess inzwischen schon total meine Vergangenheit ist nichtmehr normal, ich erinner mich nur noch an die "wichtigen" dinge -.-
bin aber ein Vergesslicher Mensch (richtig abnormal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
jedoch wenn es SEHR ruhig ist, und es Regnet, bin ich in meinen Gedanken, und komm erst wieder raus wenn die ruhe bricht -.- was ich eig. garnicht schlimm find


----------



## Braamséry (12. März 2010)

Wenn ich den regen net so sehe denke ich immer an ein, für mich, lustiges, aber auch blödes Ereignis (weil ich regen eigentlich net so mag^^)

Ich war mit nem Kumpel '07 in den USA bei meiner Tante. Mein Großcousin wollte sein Ldegerät vom Handy abholen als es gerade anfing zu regnen. Das Ladegerät lag draußen und in den USA regnet es, bei meiner Tante in New England, wenn es regnet meistens extrem heftig. 
Ich also regenschirm geschnappt und will gerade raus, als sich der schrim in der tür verhackt, stecken bleibt, und ich nach 5 Sekunden im regen komplett durchnässt wieder ins haus komme. 

War ne echt witzige aktion, aber leider auch sau kalt^^


----------



## Maladin (12. März 2010)

Nach Hinweis eines Mitgliedes habe ich diesen Thread wieder eröffnet und ins Musikforum verschoben. Frohes Entspannen euch auf buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Ich werf mal das hier in die Runde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt wenig schoeneres als das prasseln des regens auf einem Zelt, waehrend man es schoen warm hat <3


----------

